# Bentonite



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with this product? Keep reading good reviews for flatulance help.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have used it for a month.It did nothing except I had formed stools.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Wanted to give a quick update. I have had a GREAT flatulance day! Nearly any that was very bad, and the morning was completely absent. Diet is still bad, had a beer. I did however took a pill for constipation And a probiotic. The probiotic is very low dose. I will however add that the apple cider vinegar - three times a day has been the focal point. I Know this is bacterial. It has to be! Need to get my insides ph balanced. I hope everyone can benefit from ACV! Here's to hopefully another low stink day.


----------

